# "Rear" Fender alias?



## trixter3d (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone knows where to buy the "rear" fender for a 08 nissan sentra spec-v?
And what do they call this part?


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

My guess is you're looking for a rear quarter panel....use Google my friend...:thumbup:


----------

